
Bid4skill – Disrupting the L&D industry - zeuskhambatta
https://bid4skill.com/
======
zeuskhambatta
Bid4skill is a free to use platform for businesses to reach out to an entire
network of reliable corporate trainers and executive coaches. We are basically
disrupting the search process for trainer acquisition. Do leave us your
thoughts! :)

